
Writing an Async Logger in Nim - def-
http://hookrace.net/blog/writing-an-async-logger-in-nim/
======
solutionyogi
What a great article. Takes up a problem which everyone is familiar with and
then describes how one will go about solving it in Nim.

I have been writing software for close to 15 years. When a new programming
language comes out, I am looking to find out what it does better compared to
the languages I already know. And generally, you never find material like
that. After looking at this article, I realized that solving a familiar
problem in a new language step by step is a PERFECT way to introduce me to
your language.

Coming from C#, I learned that Nim language has the notion of a channel and
how it makes cross thread communication easy.

------
notacoward
Well done. I've been thinking about using Nim for my next project. This does a
good job showing how to use various Nim features such as templates and
channels, plus how to use existing tools such as valgrind with the result.
Nothing earth-shattering, but lots of nice knowledge nuggets in there.

